# wreck of Paragon III Pittenweem



## Al Coy (Aug 7, 2014)

Hello from an ex Crab with 22 years SAR helicopter flying behind him. Currently writing memoirs and researching FV Paragon III wrecked on the night of Dec 7 1982 off Pittenweem. I rescued the four crew members who I think came from Anstruther.
Any information on the Paragon or crew gratefully received. BTW I have a photo of the rescue taken that night and also of the subsequent party in our hangar, to which the FV crew and HMCG were guests of honour.


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

*Paragon III*

DOUGALS	LH372 built 1960 by J N Miller, St Monance. 
55' x 17' x 10	
DOUGALS LH372 1976 became PARAGON III KY 86 Owner Alex Hutt, St Monance


----------



## Al Coy (Aug 7, 2014)

*Paragon III*

VMT Mike, I'm much obliged (Thumb)


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

Have you asked the Scotish Fisheries Museum if they would put up a poster asking for help for you? I would also reccommend the Coast coffee shop which is run by a fishing family (the Gatherums)
We go to Anstruther most years and love that area.
nina


----------



## Al Coy (Aug 7, 2014)

thank you Nina. I've got everything I needed now - it was just a bit of background in the vessel which Mike kindly supplied.
I can remember the rest quite vividly! (EEK)


----------

